# 22 year old, does not know how to handle IBS, needs help please.



## Mr Keith (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm Keith, a 22 year old senior in college. I was diagnosed with IBS this past summer and am severely depressed now. I used to be a fun, extremely social boy who loved life and food. Now I feel as though anytime I eat I'm gassy, I get cramps and I use the bathroom 3-4 times afterwards. I'm struggling immensely in school and work being unable to concentrate because of the cramps and gas. I feel as though I brought this on my self through excessive alcohol and tobacco abuse, as well as at times a very poor diet. I need hope that this goes away or gets better somehow. I don't hang out with friends anymore and I hate going anywhere were I don't feel comfortable using the bathroom more than once an hour if need be. Please say there's a light at the end of this tunnel


----------



## okcomputer (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey Keith! I experienced a lot of the same anxieties when I went out with friends. Even a trip for dinner turned into an anxiety fest worrying I'd have to use the bathroom. I found that taking an imodium or even just having that with me provided some peace of mind. I always feel like going out once and doing great gives you confidence for the future. There are times now when I'm afraid and I dont't want to, but I almost force myself to. I would say there is a light at the end of the tunnel even if you can't see it right now


----------



## mercedes (Mar 1, 2011)

I would advice you to not let it get into your head too much as that's what has happened to me and now I'm housebound have bad anxiety and depression. I rely a lot on Imodium..some would say not to get into a routine but I have and helps me I wake up have cereal go to the toilet a few times then I take 4 imodiums And i wont eat much just snack a tiny bit through day dont eat bog meals. i used to take two imodiums but now 4. Get it on prescription though as its pretty expensive to buy for 6 in a pack although I am in England so may be cheap where you are. I've now had IBS D for two years and it does take the enjoyment out of life but try not to let it take over you xx


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

I feel your pain. It's very difficult balancing a university career while suffering with these symptoms; I've missed classes and struggled to maintain focus. Just hang in there


----------



## Mr Keith (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the support guys. I've been feeling a lot better recently I think cause I've been avoiding cheese, eating high fiber cereals with Silk (soy milk). Also I got aloe vera extract to drink to heal my digestive tract as well as a supplement pill called St. Johns wort. Those last two items were purchased at an organic foods store


----------



## melissacox2013 (Jan 23, 2013)

Though medical professionals have yet to discover the specific medical reason IBS develops, the symptoms can be minimized. Fortunately, IBS does not cause permanent damage, but how people respond to the symptoms can cause great harm. For example, if you eliminate certain foods from your diet, a vitamin or mineral deficiency can develop. Eating provokes the symptoms, but to manage the syndrome it is necessary to know which specific foods to avoid, and how to supplement the vitamins and minerals lost. However, there must be other lifestyle changes and additions that help you manage stress and relax the muscles.

I've run into so many people with the same problems....they referred me to an amazing program that actually works and provides 3 month consultation. Definetely worth checking out.
http://bit.ly/V609Ny


----------

